# 3.2 gig de autres dans l'iPad



## Trudo (11 Septembre 2011)

J'ai 3.2 gig dans la catégorie Autres sur mon iPad 1e génération. Est-ce normal? Il me semble que non. D'où ça peut provenir? J,ai fait une restauration mais ça n'a rien changé.

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Septembre 2011)

Des applis spécifiquement dédiées à la conversion / lecture de vidéos ou films non supportés par iTunes archivent ces vidéos ou films dans leur archivage de l'appli et cela n'apparait que dans le "divers" sur le curseur d'iTunes 
Tu dois aussi constater des longueurs dans la synchro au niveau de de la sauvegarde non ?


----------



## Trudo (11 Septembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Des applis spécifiquement dédiées à la conversion / lecture de vidéos ou films non supportés par iTunes archivent ces vidéos ou films dans leur archivage de l'appli et cela n'apparait que dans le "divers" sur le curseur d'iTunes
> Tu dois aussi constater des longueurs dans la synchro au niveau de de la sauvegarde non ?



J'ai justement copié des vidéos .avi dans Air Sharing et je les ai regardés dans VLC. Même si j'ai supprimé VLC et le contenu de Air Sharing, l'espace ne semble pas se libérer. Merci.

EDIT : Après un deuxième synchronisation , le problème est réglé.


----------

